# ICG - Inca Minerals



## System (10 July 2010)

Condor Nickel Limited (CNK) is a nickel exploration a development company focused on projects located in WA. The company has current resource of 10Mt @ 0.7% Ni Near-surface zone of nickel cobalt mineralisation.

http://www.condornickel.com


----------



## springhill (27 July 2012)

MC - $2.7m
SP - 1.4c
Shares - 190m
Options - Nil
Cash - $638

*Directors*
Justin Walawski
Ross Brown
Laurie Ziatas

*Shareholders*
Top 20 68.5%
Directors 24.2%

*Chanape Gold-Silver-Copper Porphyry Project
*•Large breccia zone covering 6km² comprising approximately 50 individual breccia bodies - 0nly 1 breccia pipe has been adequately drill tested
•Uninterrupted gold-silver-copper mineralisation from surface and open beyond 100m’s depth
•Drilling at Breccia 8 (three holes)
*CH02 - From 0m to 100m, 1.19g/t Au, 16.1g/t Ag, 0.10%Cu
*CH03 - From 0m to 101m, 1.23g/t Au, 35.8g/t Ag, 0.16%Cu
*CH04 - From 0m to 116m, 1.43g/t Au, 24.5g/t Ag, 0.23%Cu

•Re-logging and re-sampling of 2,300m’s of diamond core nearly completed - Core samples to be submitted to ALS (Lima) in next few days
•Track building to proposed Phase One Drill Program nearly completed
•Detailed mapping at Breccia 8, Breccia 10 and Breccia 11 to be completed within two weeks - Drilling Contractor confirms availability for September start

*Moquegua Regional Copper-Molybdenum Porphyry Project*
•Four projects comprise Moquegua Regional Project - all located within Peru’s Southern Porphyry Belt - all prospective for Cu-Mo porphyry style mineralisation
•Five world-class Cu-Mo porphyry deposits occur within 50km’s of Moquegua - they have a total inventory of 10Bt of Cu-Mo ore
•The Metminco Los Calatos mine development is adjacent to Moquegua (Metminco’s Mkt Cap = $265M)



ICG are cash poor, but they are some pretty decent drill results for a company with a $2.7m MC. Only problem is, a cap raise at these prices will cause massive dilution.


----------



## springhill (2 August 2012)

*CHANAPE FIIRMS UP AS GENUIINE PORPHYRY PROJECT*

HIIGHLIIGHTS
-Potential porphyry host recognised in relogging of previous diamond drill core
-Widespread porphyry-style alteration confirmed in previous drill core
-Gold-bearing Breccia Pipe 8 confirmed as hydrothermal - indicating proximity to porphyry centre
-Additional hydrothermal breccia identified in field mapping
-Core sample assay results pending
-Drill collars marked in preparation for the 2012 drilling campaign

A geological mapping program was also undertaken at Chanape to accurately define the surface extent of Breccias 8, 10 and 11. Breccia 8 was drilled in the past and returned highly encouraging drill intersections. Breccia 10, which will be drill tested in September this year, has average rock-chip gold assay results 26% higher than rock-chip sample results of Breccia 8. In the process of mapping Breccia 10 and 11, a new breccia was identified. This breccia pipe is also hydrothermally altered and was sampled by ExploAndes for the first time.


Drilling is scheduled to commence at Chanape in September 2012. The aim of the drilling is to understand the relationship between the mineralised and hydrothermally altered breccia pipes and the underlying porphyry system, hitherto unrecognised, until these recent results. Using the analogy that the breccia pipes are the chimneys of a furnace; the furnace is the porphyry centre - that part of the system that potentially hosts the disseminated ore-zone. In understanding the juxtaposition of the chimneys and the furnace the Company moves toward a potential significant discovery.


----------



## Out Too Soon (30 January 2013)

Probably a bit late to mention it here but it seems ICG has struck the mother lode- (just kidding)  sp has almost doubled on high volume after a recent ann of a good find/ extension.


----------



## exberliner1 (31 January 2013)

Indeed looks like a Porphyry - drilling underway with a second deep hole due to start next week.

I must admit I bought some of these today just before they took off.

Still looks good for a bit more upside imo.

Mkt Cap only $13mn at today's close which is cheap if they find what is expected.

EB


----------



## exberliner1 (6 February 2013)

I bought this one at 3.6c last Wednesdaymorning.

It reached 10.5c today and closed at 9.8c with another huge volume day of 100mn+

I am suprised that no one seems interested here in ASF land.

Anyone else climb on board last week?

EB


----------



## mr. jeff (6 February 2013)

exberliner1 said:


> I bought this one at 3.6c last Wednesdaymorning.
> 
> It reached 10.5c today and closed at 9.8c with another huge volume day of 100mn+
> 
> ...




I have been watching the crazy run and knowing I missed the boat. When you mentioned porphyry I went away, but that seems to be foolish so far....


----------



## qldfrog (16 February 2013)

ICG?? : can not find it in my [premium data ]database???
Might explain no one is interested???
can not register on my radar


----------



## pixel (7 December 2016)

Time to dust off those gold explorers?
I have traded the last 2 legs  and notice some big bids coming in today, making 1.5c look strong support.





I hold. Speccie Rules.


----------



## synkro (3 April 2017)

Looking very good


----------



## Stockbailx (11 May 2021)

A possible long term investment Moving in steps in a upward correlation. has became profitable with growing earning of 60.2% a year. Metals and Mining Industry (25.6%). At present a Return on Equity (8.7%).   ICG short term assets (A$7.3M) exceed its short term liabilities (A$206.4K), exceed its long term liabilities (A$14.2K). All this is considered low, But ICG is debt free. It may be just starting to find it's feet, and from what i can figure its the start of something good. And would make an excellent long term investment. It up today, off support @ 0.13 backing it to break resistance @0.15 and continue stepping up to the plate....


----------



## Beaches (11 May 2021)

Stockybailz said:


> A possible long term investment Moving in steps in a upward correlation. has became profitable with growing earning of 60.2% a year. Metals and Mining Industry (25.6%). At present a Return on Equity (8.7%).   ICG short term assets (A$7.3M) exceed its short term liabilities (A$206.4K), exceed its long term liabilities (A$14.2K). All this is considered low, But ICG is debt free. It may be just starting to find it's feet, and from what i can figure its the start of something good. And would make an excellent long term investment. It up today, off support @ 0.13 backing it to break resistance @0.15 and continue stepping up to the plate....



Inca Minerals (ICG) is a mining explorer, has no income and is not even close to being profitable.

What it does have is a $50mil MC and some very interesting tenements in Peru and Aus.

The pick of these tenements appears to be Peru and Northern Teritory IOCG targets

The Peru tenement is 100% owned and Inca get the benefit of $3.8mil spent by S32. Drilling is due to start this month and they are targeting a possible Tier 1 project

_It is drill-ready - thanks, in a big way, to South 32 (ASX:S32). Over three years under an option agreement and then earn-in phase, South32 spent $3.8 million on all the things needed to define drill targets, only to walk away from the joint venture in May last year when things got a bit hard exploring in South America because of COVID-19._​_It is what big companies like South32 do. The good news in all that for Inca is that Riqueza reverted to 100% Inca ownership, with South32 having funded the work required to identify 28 high-quality copper/gold/silver targets._​

The Frewena  tenements in the NT are getting some interest after cores from the National  Drilling  Initiative (NDI) borehole was put on display. Inca's tenements surround the location of the NDI drill core

_First up, there’s the excitement around the company’s exposure to the East Tennant region of the Northern Territory. It’s where government-funded drilling has confirmed the frontier region’s potential to host large-scale iron oxide, copper, gold deposits._​_A core from the drilling program was recently put on public display at a core yard opposite Bunnings as you head north out of Alice Springs. And needless to say, there was a big roll-up of geoscientist types, who happened to be attending a conference next to the casino back in town. They couldn’t help but have a squiz. Many were impressed, particularly with hole NDIBK04 which, as luck would have it, sits in a small tenement excised from Inca’s surrounding Mount Lamb tenement._​_Visual logging by the industry boffins suggests there was sulphide mineralisation from 250 metres to the bottom of the hole at 415 metres, with zones of the copper ore-forming minerals chalcopyrite and bornite indicated._​

https://www.livewiremarkets.com/wires/chatter-aplenty-over-potential-fmg-copper-gold-monster-find








						High hopes for Inca's NT empire, as boffins buzz over government-funded hole
					

Plus, Legend and Breaker show why patience can be a key ingredient in exploration and impending float of Black Canyon to give manganese-hungry investors another option. Inca Minerals (ASX: ICG) must be feeling like a little boy pushing a wheelbarrow – it’s all ahead of the company. In a short...




					www.livewiremarkets.com
				





More details are included in the April activities report link below

April 
	

			Announcement


----------



## Stockbailx (24 May 2021)

Inca Minerals (ICG) is a mining explorer, has no income and is not even close to being profitable.

Beg to differ, from that ICG up 22% today moving strong on its resources'. Read latest announcements on thier site...





						Home - Inca Minerals Limited
					






					www.incaminerals.com.au


----------



## Sean K (24 May 2021)

Inca have been in the red for some time it seems. Not sure where your data is coming from Stocky.

Whenever I see a company saying they're going to test a "tier-1 target" I roll my eyes. 

**ASX should ban directors for ramping their stocks with very little justification. *


----------



## Stockbailx (24 May 2021)

Going by my tech I see more green then red...Sure there had difficulty in the past, but I see there earning's have overcome there revenue recently....Ask me ther've pulled there socks up and I'm gunner run with... ICG has become profitable over the past 5 years, growing earnings by 60.2% per year... Tier 1 a strong find and adds to there prospects?..Excellent Product Update!


----------



## Sean K (24 May 2021)

Stockybailz said:


> Going by my tech I see more green then red...Sure there had difficulty in the past, but I see there earning's have overcome there revenue recently....Ask me ther've pulled there socks up and I'm gunner run with... ICG has become profitable over the past 5 years, growing earnings by 60.2% per year... Tier 1 a strong find and adds to there prospects?..Excellent Product Update!




Stocky, Inca haven't made a cent since inception. It's an explorer that is yet to find anything. Are you sure you're typing in the right stock code?


----------



## Stockbailx (24 May 2021)

Sorry', to hear about it Kennas'.


kennas said:


> yet to find anything. Are you sure you're typing in the right stock code?


----------



## Beaches (24 May 2021)

Stockybailz said:


> Going by my tech I see more green then red...Sure there had difficulty in the past, but I see there earning's have overcome there revenue recently....Ask me ther've pulled there socks up and I'm gunner run with... ICG has become profitable over the past 5 years, growing earnings by 60.2% per year... Tier 1 a strong find and adds to there prospects?..Excellent Product Update!
> View attachment 124787




It looks like you are regurgitating information from some site that attempts to do financial analysis of companies without knowing anything about the company.

As kennas has told you, Inca is a mining exploration company that has still not found anything. They are currently spending money drilling and hoping it finds something. They have no product, they have nothing to sell, they have no income or earnings and they definitely have no profit.

Trying to apply blind financial analysis to a mining exploration company is like reading tea leaves to work out why your car wont start

Any rise in the share price is based on anticipation of the drilling actually finding something that could be economical to mine at some time in the future. It needs to be understood that this is a very speculative stock. If the drilling fails to find an economical deposit the share price is going to tank hard.

Notwithstanding, I do like the look of their tenements and have a small holding.


----------



## Stockbailx (24 May 2021)

I'd say it's too productive, to tank...Hold solid Inca..Santa give me a parcel 20/5/21 won't hear me complain...


----------



## Stockbailx (24 May 2021)

This more production,.  Announced
   Targeting a new generation of Tier-1 mineral discoveries in Peru and AustraliaASX Announcement │ 25May2021 │ASX: ICGDRILLING READY TO COMMENCE  AT RIQUEZ A PROJECT, PERU First hole to test the large-scale Puyamanp at a Porphyry-Skarn Target Highlights
•The NE Area FTA drill program is about to commence as previously forecast at the Puyamanpata target
•First diamond core drill hole (RP01) is designed to test a strong geochemical and geophysical anomaly interpretated as representing possible large-scale porphyry-skarn mineralisation Inca Minerals Limited (ASX: ICG) is pleased to advise that site preparations for diamond core drilling have been completed and drilling is poised to start at the Riqueza Project in Peru.



			https://asx.api.markitdigital.com/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02377588-6A1034099?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 May 2021)

Beaches said:


> It looks like you are regurgitating information from some site that attempts to do financial analysis of companies without knowing anything about the company.
> 
> Trying to apply blind financial analysis to a mining exploration company is like reading tea leaves to work out why your car wont start.



Regurgitation is the right word.


----------



## Stockbailx (31 May 2021)

ICG has confirmation of large scale IOFG/SEDEX Targets at INGA's Frewena east projects, NT...
More prospects from Inca, should hold them a float with gains...


			http://www.aspecthuntley.com.au/docserver/02379671.pdf?fileid=02379671&datedir=20210531&edt=MjAyMS0wNS0zMSsxMToyOToxNis0ODArMTM2MzQ0MCthbmRyZXd3ZXN0K3JlZGlyZWN0K2h0dHA6Ly93d3cuYXNwZWN0aHVudGxleS5jb20uYXUvaW1hZ2VzaWduYWwvZXJyb3JwYWdlcy9wZGZ0aW1lb3V0Lmh0bWwraHR0cDovL3d3dy5hc3BlY3RodW50bGV5LmNvbS5hdS9pbWFnZXNpZ25hbC9lcnJvcnBhZ2VzL3BkZmRlbGF5ZWQuanNw


----------



## Sean K (31 May 2021)

Stockybailz said:


> ICG has confirmation of large scale IOFG/SEDEX Targets at INGA's Frewena east projects, NT...
> More prospects from Inca, should hold them a float with gains...




Might be easier to cut and paste in the ann headline news Stocky.

And, why are the Incan's trying to find expensive rocks in the NT? The Andes are a long way away.


----------



## Stockbailx (3 June 2021)

HIGH-GRADE GOLD-COPPER MINERALISATION DISCOVERED AT THE JEAN ELSON PROJECT, NT;


			https://asx.api.markitdigital.com/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02381383-6A1035541?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## Stockbailx (10 June 2021)

INCA AWARDED CO-FUNDING GRANTS FOR AMAGRAD SURVEYS TO UNLOCK ITS FREWENA AND JEAN ELSON PROJECTS, NT                                Upcoming surveys designed to refine drill sites for IOCG, SEDEX and Orogenic Gold targets in the NT Highlights•Inca has been awarded a co-funding grant for a 58,171 line-kilometre airborne magnetic and radiometric (AMAGRAD) survey covering itsFrewena East, Frewena Far Eastand Frewena Frontier Projectsin the East Tennant region.



			https://asx.api.markitdigital.com/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02383449-6A1036294?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## Stockbailx (30 June 2021)

ICG Inca minerals has had a down swing this past month. Production not so hot, maybe this announcement will put ICG back into positive territory;


----------



## Beaches (12 August 2021)

Drilling update for Puru but still no assay results. They are not exactly rushing this


----------



## Stockbailx (12 August 2021)

There's been a few announcements lately. Received a heap yesterday but didn't bother to read them, (no,no)...They appear over for the results of anything. Resting on support. What gives...


----------



## Stockbailx (26 August 2021)

SIGNIFICANT VISIBLE COPPER MINERALISATION DISCOVERED AT MACAULEY CREEK PROJECT, QLD 

Multiple new copper occurrences identified in recent field work, substantially re-rating the project’s potential 


			https://share-link-rzaft.ondigitalocean.app/announcement/asx/58280d6fb2d7943338e5917d40e71b14


----------



## Stockbailx (28 August 2021)

Things certainly looking on the up & up ICG. Putting them selfs in Bullish mode;

BONANZA GRADE SILVER AT RIQUEZA SOUTH PROJECT, PERU 
Peak silver at 2,238 g/t quickly upgrades new prospect areas of Riqueza South


----------



## greggles (7 June 2022)

ICG look to be onto something at the Mount Lamb NE prospect at the Frewena Group Project in the Northern Territory.



> Strong IOCG-style alteration minerals, haematite and magnetite, have been observed along with variable levels of copper, zinc and lead sulphides over a >500m down-hole interval.




The second hole is currently being drilled and follow up holes are planned.


----------



## Sean K (7 June 2022)

greggles said:


> ICG look to be onto something at the Mount Lamb NE prospect at the Frewena Group Project in the Northern Territory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just did a quick scan through their last 12 months of anns to see if they've produced any actual assay results, but can't find any...

Can you find any? This is pretty weird.


----------



## greggles (8 June 2022)

Sean K said:


> Just did a quick scan through their last 12 months of anns to see if they've produced any actual assay results, but can't find any...
> 
> Can you find any? This is pretty weird.




Drilling at Frewena commenced at the end of the March quarter. 5,300m drilled to date. Assays should be through soon.

From Quarterly Activities Report dated 21 April 2022:


----------

